# Multicard reader stops working for a short while

## hrnick

I've got a multicard reader for the memory card on my digital camera that I use with hald, dbus and nautilus. It works fine to mount the card and copy files but after a while nautilus can no longer access the card for a short while and I get the following message in dmesg:

```
$ dmesg 

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-8: device firmware changed

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 10

sdd : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdd : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdd : sense not available. 

sde : READ CAPACITY failed.

sde : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sde : sense not available. 

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

sdd : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdd : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdd : sense not available. 

sde : READ CAPACITY failed.

sde : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sde : sense not available. 

sdd: Write Protect is off

sdd: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdd: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd:<5>sde: Write Protect is off

sde: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sde: assuming drive cache: write through

 sde:<6>sd 10:0:0:2: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 0

sd 10:0:0:3: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 0

sd 10:0:0:2: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sdd, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdd, logical block 0

sd 10:0:0:3: SCSI error: return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sde, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sde, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

 unable to read partition table

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 11

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 11:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 11:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 11:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 11:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 11:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 11:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-8: device firmware changed

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 11

sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdc : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdc : sense not available. 

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdc : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdc : sense not available. 

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdc : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdc : sense not available. 

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

sdc : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdc : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sdc : sense not available. 

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdc: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc:<3> 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 1

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 2

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 3

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

Buffer I/O error on device sdc, logical block 0

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

 11:0:0:1: rejecting I/O to dead device

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 12

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SD Reader     Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sdb: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 1984000 512-byte hdwr sectors (1016 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB CF Reader     Rev: 1.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 12:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

sd 12:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB SM Reader     Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 12:0:0:2: Attached scsi removable disk sdd

sd 12:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

  Vendor: Generic   Model: USB MS Reader     Rev: 1.03

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

sd 12:0:0:3: Attached scsi removable disk sde

sd 12:0:0:3: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-8: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
```

Any ideas what the problem might be?

----------

## hrnick

Solved, it was hardware error, had the same problems in windows...

----------

